# publicistika



## Lady Albicocca

I'm trying to translate into french some things found in the czech Cosmopolitan, but I'm not too sure of the meaning of some of them. 
xxx

In the table of contents, there are also articles gathered in a category called "Publicistika". Whatever it's supposed to mean? I couldn't guess from looking at the subjects of said articles...

Thank you for your help.


----------



## werrr

More or less, it means “journalism”.


----------



## Jana337

It is in-depth coverage of topics in a more narrative, subjective and analytical form than the reporting you will find in the first pages. It may or may not concern hot topics. Quite frequently, they are not written by the newspaper's own staff.

Some examples from the recent editions of the most popular Czech daily (yellow press excluded):
Record high sum of 0.5. billion crowns stolen in a security company - a history of similar cases and comparisons, the evaluation of the perpetrator's chances to get away with it etc.
Mormons and their belief, Mitt Romney's chances to be elected.
A brief history of Ethiopia with focus on the Emperor Haile Selassie, an interview with his grandson.
Internet in the Third World.
Capital punishment, miscarriage of justice.


----------



## winpoj

Well, "publicistika" tends to mean journalistic work other than news proper. Unlike news it might contain analysis and the author's more subjective opinions.
I'm not aware of an exact equivalent in English. In the context of broadcast media I'd translate "zpravodajství a publicistika" as "news and current affairs".
In newspapers and magazines, a good translation may be "feature articles" (as opposed to news stories).
However, in the case of Cosmopolitan, which is basically not a news medium, you will have to assess carefully how the "Publicistika" section differs from the rest of the magazine. Perhaps it is the only section that contains anything close to newsworthy.


----------

